# Lawmakers Introduce Bills to Create Single Food Safety Agency ...



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2015)

Makes Waaaaaaaay too much sense.....    make food safer....  reduce overlapping of Agencies...  save MONEY........     I'm guessing it will never happen......

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2015/...reate-single-food-safety-agency/#.VMqM5-k5CUk


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah when pigs fly!

Happy smoken.

David


----------

